# Wetherby, West Yorkshire - MH Friendly Parking



## Madhouse_keyholder (Jun 22, 2009)

A recent article in MHM gave the Wilderness Car Park as a parking spot for motorhomes. It's a lovely spot, but if you've a long m/h then the exit road is very tight to negotiate. The car park is also usually full during the working week.

An alternative spot is the Wetherby Sports Association car park, which although it cannot be used for overnight stopovers, there are no restrictions during the day. It's a beautiful spot, on the Ings in Wetherby, very peaceful with some nice walks along the river side to Collingham and within a 5 minute walk to Wetherby town centre.

The Sports Assocation can be found on Lodge Lane, Wetherby, LS22 5HA. Entering Wetherby from the A1 Northbound, pass the Police Station on your right and take the next left turn, before the Wharfe Bridge down Lodge Lane. The car park is right at the bottom of this road.

Please be aware that weekends during the winter months are very very busy, being a Sports Association, so probably avoid it like the plague. However once the playing seasons are over (from June to early September) things quieten down and a Saturday afternoon will mostly see the car park deserted.


----------

